# Field archery face sizes



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to my first field shoot this weekend and had a few questions about the targets, and since I can't find the answer from a website I'm posting them here. What are the sizes of the 5 ring of the 4 different sized faces for the field round? Are they all the same size as the 5 ring of 20 yd indoor target? What about the hunter round?
Thanks, Mathewsju!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You didn't look too hard...if you Google "field archery" the first thing that comes up is a link to the NFAA web site with all the info on it:wink:

All the info you need is also a "Sticky" in this field forum:doh:

http://www.nfaaarchery.org/field/styles.cfm

But none of the dots are the same size as the indoor dot....everything 30 and under is shot at a smaller dot....35 and over is shot at a bigger dot then used indoors.

All the target sizes are listed under target distances and sizes in the link I provided.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

If you are going to a NFAA field round the target sizes are 20CM for the bunny target 35CM for 14 yards thru 32 yards, 50CM for 35 yards thru 53 yards and 65CM for 54 yards thru 80 yards. They are the same sizes for the field and Hunter rounds. Now if you talking about a Fita Field round the targets sizes are 20CM, 40CM, 60CM and 80CM but I don't know what the distances are for each target. Hope this helps. 
Terry


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Do what BH said or try this. The document I'll be pointing you to is 23 pages - well worth printing out and "studying".

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/about/documents.cfm

The 10th item down the list is: "Archery Range Guidelines"

It is a PDF document. 

There's a lot of good information found here!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

search function works pretty good.

i know i've posted this pic plenty of times and a few have mooched it from me.


----------

